# spalted lime /buffalo horn



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a couple of sticks worth looking at

1st by Douglas wheeler made from spalted lime

2nd a nice piece by David Blanch a member of my local stickmaking club water buffalo horn


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Outstanding work! Thanks for the pics Dennis.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

there typical English style crook the buffalo horn is different


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice work. I would love to come to one of you meeting. We just don,t have cane clubs over here. I would love to see that caliber of work up close to learn from.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

quite a few counties have similar clubs and workshops . most of the guys are very helpful

usually have 4 meetings a year and similar amount of workshops


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The spalted lime is beautiful. i wonder if he stabilized or reinforced it somehow. While I like the look, spalted wood is generally weaker than non-spalted wood.

The water buffalo horn cane spectacular.

Rodney


----------

